# resident evil 5 for pc



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone here know`s if resident evil 5 is coming to the pc...


----------



## damo19uk (Nov 5, 2006)

i dont think it does or atleast i have yet to hear about weither it will be going on PC or not


----------



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

maybe its comming to the pc but takes time like 2 more years..lol..how manye resident evil`s there`s for pc..because i only know about one,its RE4...and one more thing half life 2 episode 2 owns ...for me its the best game ever,


----------



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

whats the difference of resident evil 4 and biohazard 4...i have bioharzard 4..i beated the the game 2 times already in normal difficulty and one in pro..i dont see the difference between them.can u guys explain me..thnx


----------



## icbarefoot (Nov 30, 2006)

they also have re2 and re3 for pc that I know of, you can find them on amazon they are just ports, but I like having them for pc. Biohazard is the name of the resident evil series in Japan.

I imagine they will have re5 for pc, re4 took a couple of years to goto pc. Exclusivity is a misnomer anymore, it only exists in temporarily. Too much money to be made by reaching out to other audiences, at least that is what i am banking on


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

when is resident evil 5 even coming out??


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

PS3 is heading for march 2008 for a resi evil release...so itl be a fair few years till the PC port


----------



## conway222 (Mar 29, 2008)

Resident Evil came out for PC in every version. Some were emulated, some were not. Can&#8217;t you see the game world is begging to focus attention to the PC gamers as well? A lot of us dedicated PC gamers will not leave our PC's for gay consoles that copied off PC in the first place. The xbox was designed for the people who don't PC GAME! DRRR! Think about the most powerful company in the world, a company that didn't take games serious as an industry in the beginning, Microsoft-Ever heard of it? Well I have. I can tell you one thing for sure; they didn't expect the money to be this good on games when they were too busy making serious applications, but now? If you don't see Microsoft turning their attention to PC gamers, and other companies looking into PC gamers as well, you are blind. RE5 should be released on PC, might take a little longer, might not, but it should be. If not, someone isn't doing their job. 
The caution of the release for RE5 makes me feel a lot more comfortable that the bugs will be minor this time. It's almost like the release of windows Vista (which I STILL haven't upgraded). After all, other than the bugs, the pc version of RE4 was better. (AFTER the update)


----------



## icbarefoot (Nov 30, 2006)

I hear ya brother, that's how I feel. I'll probably cave and pick up a console because I can't afford to upgrade my computer at the rate I would like, cause it's a laptop. Which RE4 update is there and what does it fix? I think I need that one.


----------

